# sewing of cap badges



## resolute (6 May 2008)

Greetings,

I hope this isn't an incredibly stupid question but ... I've tried searching on these forums as well as on-line via Google, and have yet to find an answer.

I went to Clothing Stores today and picked up a medical cap badge.  I was really impressed by the intricate design of the rod of Asclepius, complete with a silvery snake.  But when I got it home and removed my cornflake from my beret, I noticed that the cloth medical cap badge lacks an attachment clip.

After perusing these forums, it quickly became clear that cap badges come in a variety of materials (with some people apparently quite passionate about the advantages / disadvantages of metal vs. cloth), and that the cloth badges are simply sewn onto the beret.

What I am wondering is whether there is any particular "special technique" for the sewing.  Does one simply perform a running stitch (in black thread) around the periphery of the badge, or does the key lie in the "puffy" piece on the back?  Is this something best left to the expert hands of a tailor or is it a "rite of passage" in which the wearers are supposed to fumble through it themselves?

I'm not trying to make this difficult or complicated, but I'd hate to think that I might semi-permanently affix the badge to my beret in a manner that was conspicuously wrong so that I end up:  a) looking ridiculous, and/or b) getting jacked up for it.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 May 2008)

Sew it as best you  can, in the proper spot, without showing the stitching, if you can. If you don't feel confident in the job you can do, take it to the base tailor. If you're still having doubts, talk to some of your trade peers, that are wearing the badge, and ask them how they did it.

I'm pretty sure this has already been covered. Try a search, or the advise I gave you.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

